# wed.night perdido bay



## saltwater76 (Jul 14, 2010)

drove across town get to ramp and south wind screaming!!!
went anyway,found some beach on the leeward side;only stuck two but lots of big blue crabs .scooped just enough for the family along with the two fat flounder we had a awesome dinner!good enough for me


----------



## perch jerker (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a winner!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dinner is allways good. I don't know why but Perdido has more and larger bluecrabs than anywhere else I floundered.Last year with our waters closed I could have filled the boat with crabs in Perdido. With this wind and tide , any fish are good.
Good Job


----------

